# Heartbreakers and Odds & Ends



## nhpharm (Dec 23, 2015)

Got around to washing up some shards and some odds and ends.  Lets see who can guess all three broken bottles.  All dug in Texas in the past month...but only one of the three is a Texas bottle.


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 23, 2015)

Interesting items, stoppers, marbles, a pot lid and meds, one being a blood tonic, as for specifics, I have no idea, the brand names, (you know, we find sodas around here), although one appears to be a cabin bitters,  thanks for sharing.


----------



## truedigr (Dec 24, 2015)

I see a Kelly's Old Cabin Bitters, Hunter's Pul. Balsam Cough Syrup out of Bangor Maine, but no clue about the amber Texas bottle. RC


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 24, 2015)

Not sure about the bottles but we have identical countertops


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 24, 2015)

truedigr said:


> I see a Kelly's Old Cabin Bitters,


 A six log Drakes won't hurt as bad.
This site needs some more emoticons, there's no sad, angry etc..


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 24, 2015)

You folks are good.  A Kelly's, a Hunter's, and a Youngbood's Tonic Bitters.  I suspect the Youngblood's would give the Kelly's a run for its money with respect to value...it is an early 1870's Galveston bottle and I believe pretty rare.  These are the only shards I have ever seen of a Youngblood's...the Kelly's and the Youngblood's were in the same hole...nothing intact in that hole sadly.


----------



## truedigr (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm in Texas and the only one I couldn't identify is from Texas. The Youngblood's is very rare and would easily double the price of the Kelly's. I can't recall ever seeing one broke or intact and possibly a new discovery in the bottle world. RC


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 25, 2015)

possibly Ferdinand Meyer in Houston could shed some light on that Youngblood bitters


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 27, 2015)

I think there are one or two Youngblood's floating around and rumor has it one may have labels.  Nonetheless, Ferdinand has done a write-up on them.  An extremely rare Texas bottle for sure.  Maybe someday!


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 5, 2016)

_*are the other Youngblood's the same color? it's pretty outstanding. 

we come across some neat broken stuff and I keep them in a bucket till the end of the digging season.

They end up in the dump I have in the woods beside my house. some day 
a digger / detector will come across that spot and think they hit the motherload !!

Thanks for sharing with us !!!

Jim *_


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 5, 2016)

Not sure...never seen another example in person.  This one is a real pretty color for sure!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 10, 2016)

Just thiught i would put this out there.
. St drakes,, 6 sided.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 10, 2016)

I think you meant 6 log.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yea, 6- log!!!!!!


----------



## Toby (Jan 18, 2016)

Here's a heart breaker that I dug over the weekend. At a farmhouse in NC. Straight Sided Amethyst Pepsi-Cola.  I've been looking for this dump for months...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi and WOW. That natural deep SCA doesn't come about very often.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 18, 2016)

That would have been REAL NICE!!!


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 19, 2016)

*some criers. all from the same 2013 dig.....

Jim 
*


----------



## truedigr (Jan 21, 2016)

Sent you an email yesterday. Let me know if you got it.


----------

